# Wedges



## kuya51 (Feb 21, 2008)

Anybody keep a 50-52 degree wedge in their bag? 

I thinking about getting one. Right now I have a PW and a 56 Nike SW.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I have a 52, I cant live with out it. I use it from 100 yds in, and for those chips when i need the ball to stop medium quick


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm glad someone posted this. I was wonding this exact topic the other day. Currently I only had a 60 and 56 in the bag. I was wondering what I could use for real close shots. Does the 52 stop quick?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Everyone should carry a 52 degree wedge due to the fact that most OEM PW's are 46 degrees now. So if you only carry a 56 degree wedge you are hurting your game. You need a wedge to fill that gap. The more wedges you can carry the better. Take your long irons out of the bag and add wedges 52-56-60 degrees. You'll save more strokes with those wedges than you will a 3-4 iron.


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

That's a great idea. Concidering I never or extremely rarely shoot my 4i. It would be to my advantage to pull it and add a wedge.


----------

